# Off Topic: Fishing Clubs



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

So I have been saying for a long time that I am going to get "active" in local clubs and whatnot, long story short I never did with the exception of attending a few meetings at a fly fishing club which just didn't really do it for me. I don't want some club that their idea of a "meeting" is some guide from some far away land coming in and doing their version of a sales pitch about coming to their neck of the woods and paying them to fish and then you go home. While there isn't anything "bad" about that concept, it's not for me personally...

So the quest of finding a club that is more suited to me has began.

While I don't agree with everything TU does, I do respect a lot of what they do, only problem with TU is my "local" chapter holds its meetings like 1.5 hours from where I live, so regardless of what I think, would be quite difficult to be a contributing member of that club...

The "Steelheaders" seems the most logical, but I had one question...

The Southwest Michigan Chapter would be my "local" chapter, but the Michiana Steelheaders would also in some ways be my "local" chapter, so I am somewhat torn between the two, the locations of both chapters monthly meetings are roughly the same distance from me so that is not an issue...

I am a Michigan resident so in that aspect, it does make sense I would join the SW Michigan Chapter, but on the other hand, the Michiana Steelheaders seems to be more river fishing oriented, which fits me better. That is an assumption though and I could be way off...

Anyone here a member of either one of these chapters? 

What do you guys typically do at your monthly "meetings", etc....?

What do you think about your chapter, do you enjoy being a member?

Is anyone a member of both chapters?

Just looking for something fun to do fishing oriented, most of my good Friends/fishing buddies have either moved out West or to the Gulf Coast and the rest are busy with their kids/wives so would be cool to make some new fishing buddies too...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought this was gonna be a thread about different fishing clubs. 

Lamiglas fish club vs pool cue vs novelty baseball bat.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

LOL

Definitely the novelty bat!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not involved with any clubs. I've really thought about joining the Grand Rapids Steelheaders, but working nights means I'd miss all the meetings. 

I'm definitely not opposed to joining any organization that helps promote river restoration and the such, but after watching the gear regs develop, it's definitely left a bad taste in my mouth from certain organizations.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought this said "Fishing Chubs". I'm disappointed... 

Not a member of either, but I like the things the Steelheaders do.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lreigler said:


> I thought this said "Fishing Chubs". I'm disappointed...
> 
> Not a member of either, but I like the things the Steelheaders do.


Did someone say chubs bro?
He could join the Chub Nastyz. Its small consisting of me and roger that. Initiation I xxx swallowing a whole live chub.
NA fishing club. Pay fee for a crap mag and test products you get to keep.
More serious the glfsa. Really unless you dont like politics there isnt much out there.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

As far clubs go I just use my fists. Dont have to waste money on a club and they don't take up extra space since you have to use them anyways. You haven't lived til you've punched a kang in the head with 50 boats around you... good for the aggression. .let it out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Not so sure I am hard core enough for a live Chub!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Roger That said:


> As far clubs go I just use my fists. Dont have to waste money on a club and they don't take up extra space since you have to use them anyways. You haven't lived til you've punched a kang in the head with 50 boats around you... good for the aggression. .let it out
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nah...the kang super grip n rip is the way to go. Then you can look at those 50 other boats, crazy look on your face, fresh kang blood running down your arm and toss the gill rakers in the water; before you know it...the whole section is yours. Word.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Nah...the kang super grip n rip is the way to go. Then you can look at those 50 other boats, crazy look on your face, fresh kang blood running down your arm and toss the gill rakers in the water; before you know it...the whole section is yours. Word.


I've done that a few times! It works just as you say! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

salmo'dog said:


> I've done that a few times! It works just as you say!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The Betsie ran red that day; bodies everywhere.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

mrjimspeaks said:


> The Betsie ran red that day; bodies everywhere.


Sonnnnnnnnn!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

join the Kang Gang bro


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

samsteel said:


> join the Kang Gang bro


Get inked in?


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

troutguy26 said:


> Get inked in?


Thats one of the initiation options. Or you can swallow a live alewife. Or you can just say "Kangs Bro" alot.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Boozer said:


> Not so sure I am hard core enough for a live Chub!


That's some street cred, yo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Nah...the kang super grip n rip is the way to go. Then you can look at those 50 other boats, crazy look on your face, fresh kang blood running down your arm and toss the gill rakers in the water; before you know it...the whole section is yours. Word.


That's some street cred, yo

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Kangs bro


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Roger That said:


> Kangs bro


Really smart..............what happens when you and Kangsbro break up?
You'll be stuck with that forever, that's what! :lol:


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Jones said:


> Where can I sign up for this group?


lol I love crapping in random places.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

wintrrun said:


> Did you ever have a chance to check out the campfire meetings at the Lower Betsie River Kang Fishermans Club?:lol:


You're a member, so get it right...it's the Lower "B" Kang Clan, bra' !

Definitely need to have an outing with some select members and see what they got for the skinny water, and not be "trust fund" anglers by fishing the big rivers! Dizstortion, Samsteel, and Roger That...you guys in? Hutch has been invited a few times, but is heavily booked with clients...or at least that's his excuse!

Trout Kang is officially banned with his ego flying wildly about dominating with his great angling skills! He does get to be the net man though if needed, and fetch brew ha's.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

I accept


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

salmo'dog said:


> You're a member, so get it right...it's the Lower "B" Kang Clan, bra' !
> 
> Definitely need to have an outing with some select members and see what they got for the skinny water, and not be "trust fund" anglers by fishing the big rivers! Dizstortion, Samsteel, and Roger That...you guys in? Hutch has been invited a few times, but is heavily booked with clients...or at least that's his excuse!
> 
> ...


Banned? I see how it is. At least I didnt puke last year lol. Btw u owe me $600 bucks for guiding you on trout.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Banned? I see how it is. At least I didnt puke last year lol. Btw u owe me $600 bucks for guiding you on trout.


Do you accept EBT card?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

salmo'dog said:


> You're a member, so get it right...it's the Lower "B" Kang Clan, bra' !
> 
> Definitely need to have an outing with some select members and see what they got for the skinny water, and not be "trust fund" anglers by fishing the big rivers! Dizstortion, Samsteel, and Roger That...you guys in? Hutch has been invited a few times, but is heavily booked with clients...or at least that's his excuse!
> 
> ...


Banned? I see how it is. At least I didnt puke last year lol. Btw u owe me $600 bucks for guiding you on trout.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

diztortion said:


> Do you accept EBT card?


 

Flava - Skein a.k.a TroutKing is a Cash Money Prairie Crick Millionaire, Boooyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Banned? I see how it is. At least I didnt puke last year lol. Btw u owe me $600 bucks for guiding you on trout.


Are you bragging about doing what's expected of you :lol:

Not that I know anything about partying a little too hardy at the compound...

Also, if you're fetching brews....I think I might be getting a promotion.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

If you guys are interested in joining this club, PM me.

Gotta fingerblast a sheepshead for initiation.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Roger That said:


> If you guys are interested in joining this club, PM me.
> 
> Gotta fingerblast a sheepshead for initiation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

wintrrun said:


> Flava - Skein a.k.a TroutKing is a Cash Money Prairie Crick Millionaire, Boooyyyyyyyy!!!!


Chubs bro.


----------

